# GAME 58: Celtics (29-28) vs. Lakers (28-27)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I the words of one Jay-Z, "Holla at your boy." After being traded to Dallas 16 months a go, then Atlanta about 10 months later, Antoine Walker returns to Boston in the green and white as he leads the Celtics into action against the Lakers. Of course, this is also rumored to be the "return" of Gary Payton, who really kind of never actually left, but I haven't seen a source saying that is certain.

The Lakers are a team that smacked us around a little bit in the first game after the break. They particularly smacked us around on the glass as the Lakers won that battle 54 to 32 and they had 21 offensive boards to our seven. Chris Mihm had 8 offensive boards, which was more than our leading rebounder (LaFrentz who had seven). Pierce and Davis led the charge in this meeting with 25 a piece. Pierce shot well going 7-14 from the field and 9-13 from the line, but he did have five turnovers. Davis also shot well going 9-16 from the field. Gary Payton had 11 points on poor 3-10 shooting, but he may or may not be back in twon for this game. Mark Blount either had the ball bounce off his hands to his teammates, or he passed well to get four assists in 28 minutes.

The Lakers were led in scoring by Kobe and Odom who had 21 a piece. Kobe shot 6-13 from the field and had 6 boards, three assists, a steal and block. Odom had 11 boards to go with his 21 points and four steals as well. Chris Mihm was bloody brilliant wiht 19 points, 15 boards and 4 blocks. Jumaine Jones had 14 points and five assists and shot 5-12 from the field, but fouled out in 28 minutes. Brian Cook put up 7 points in 11 minutes.

Of course, this will be a completely different game with the Lakers not making any of the rumored Odom deals (Peja or Boozer), and the Celtics may well have dealt nothing for Antoine Walker (assuming Payton returns) and Jiri Welsch is gone (but who really noticed?). Antoine is a gentleman who enjoys playing the Lakers and this will be his third meeting with the Lakers. Walker has average 23 ppg and 6.5 rpg while shooting 51% from the field. In his last Celtics season, Walker put up 19 ppg, 7 apg and 6 rpg.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

celts win 102-96

walker-28
pierce-23
west-15
raef-12
davis-11
banks-9 (another big block too :wink


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Celtics 105 - 97

Pierce - 30
Walker - 25


PdP


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Prediction's are stupid, but to each his own. BTW, agoo, I prefer that quote to Sage Francis.

Notes: I'm loving our offensive strategy right now with Antoine boxing out one or two defenders and then outleting to either Banks or West in transition game. This leads to a Ricky Davis or Paul Pierce jumpshot for an easy two points. :wink:

Banks had that turnover, but then responded with that awesome near-block (foul). Walker also made a couple of good defensive plays with that steal to then be fouled by Mihm and also getting in a good rebounding position increasing a fast-break oppurtunity.

Pierce and Ricky Davis are shooting very well. Pierce just had a three and a foul (Larry Johnson-esque: anyone remember that)

Mark Blount sucks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The roof is going to come off! What a dunk!


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've still got chillbumps !
No weak Celtics !!

I LOVE THIS GAME !


PdP


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Celts11 said:


> The roof is going to come off! What a dunk!



who?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> celts win 102-96
> 
> walker-28
> pierce-23
> ...



ricky already has nineteen @ the break :clown:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> who?


Ricky Davis.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Celts11 said:


> Ricky Davis.



xcellent


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Richie Rich said:


> xcellent


It was an alley-oop from Paul Pierce. Pierce threw a line drive from behind the three point line and Ricky went up and got it and threw down a two hand reverse.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> It was an alley-oop from Paul Pierce. Pierce threw a line drive from behind the three point line and Ricky went up and got it and threw down a two hand reverse.



:cheers:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Two minutes left, up by four. C'mon guys, pull this one out and beat the Lakers.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

omg i luv this new team a new guy steps up each nite


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, Davis missed both free throws at the end, but you guys pulled this win out. Thank you for beating the Lakers - good win.

G-Force


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Gotta love all this energy they put out tonight... 
Out of EVERYTHING.. I liked best was..
The minutes Big Al logged tonight. Glad to see that !!

PdP


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

another big win tonight, in a close game against the celtics and now they have a 2 1/2 game lead in the division which is good to see, this team is poised and ready to make a good playoff run. i think we got kinda lucky tonight though that kobe went 0-6 in the 4th quarter, because the game could have turned out differently if he had made some of those, especially that 3. but rick davis stepped upa nd played a big game tonight with 29 points, so that helped. i'm looking forward to this big homestand, i'm predicting that the celtics go at least 5-1 for the whole thing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

How about that? We slam Banks and Delonte for not setting up their teamates and they deliver. Pretty nice eh? 

Another few good blocks/tries from Banks, this guy is slowly turning into Ben Wallace. Just kidding. lol.

Pierce was just hot in the 1st half, I mean he was on fire.

Toine with 6 offensive rebounds again, including some where he was nowhere to be seen, yet somehow managed to appear.

I like what I saw from LA's big man...nothing. Very encouraging. 

And how about a game where the team only had 5 turnovers?

Blount sucks, I loved how the crowd started booing him after he was 0-3.

I loved seeing Reed come in and hit those 2 jumpers, and blocking Kobe.

And my favorite thing: Al Jefferson in with Toine, man, I want to see more of these 2 together at the same time. 

Aqua-Award: Ricky Davis.
Aqua-Rating: 8.5/10


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> And my favorite thing: Al Jefferson in with Toine, man, I want to see more of these 2 together at the same time.


It's kind of obvious Toine' is wanting him on the court.
He's bragged about him to the media ever since he's put on the green and white. Last night even went as fast as saying Al was the key to victory.

PdP


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This team is very exciting right now, I think we are the talk of the NBA :banana:


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

So do I white...with Walker back we 3-0 agaist Lakers Suns and Utah who are all really good execpt the Jazz, now we are gonna get GP back, who knows what we are capable of now :biggrin:


----------

